# Bane at 6.3 months old training



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

This was rather informal. I had my 2 year old trying to dart to the street several times....But it's a 15 minute video working on several different things...Yes, I'm still dropping treats.....working that issue....going to the club tomorrow. Critique please.

Bane 6 months old. Early SchH training. Working on focus/eye contact. 2 yr old son with me. Distr - YouTube


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Nice puppy. Why the heeling between your legs? You are doing IPO? Just curious as to the point if this. 

His focus is nice, when you don't drop the treats. I like the use of the place board. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

Beautiful, BEAUTIFUL Boy! Nice focus, from what I saw. I didn't watch the whole clip though.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Nice puppy. Why the heeling between your legs? You are doing IPO? Just curious as to the point if this.
> 
> His focus is nice, when you don't drop the treats. I like the use of the place board.
> 
> ...


The between the legs is just something I added. Not required.


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> Nice puppy. Why the heeling between your legs? You are doing IPO? Just curious as to the point if this.
> 
> His focus is nice, when you don't drop the treats. I like the use of the place board.
> 
> ...


Dropping treats is going to be the death of me. I'm putting too many treats in my hand and using it as a treat dispenser....Probably best I stick to one treat or however many I plan on giving him for the reward......


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I'm doing the same with my 6 month old. Have you done any flirt pole work or getting him to bark yet? I'm just starting the barking while he's being held back have gotton one bark lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

mydogs said:


> I'm doing the same with my 6 month old. Have you done any flirt pole work or getting him to bark yet? I'm just starting the barking while he's being held back have gotton one bark lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


One thing about Bane...He is VERY vocal. Tease him enough, he will start barking..He will come around...Just keep working at it. 

.Went to the club today...Bane was def having an off day on obedience. Wasn't focusing well, distracted....So we just had a play session on the field....When his turn came for bitework, he was very vocal, catching well....His grip was a little off, but much better by the end of the session. He ended with a great catch and a nice full grip...


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

That's great my club is really good but I feel we need to move into something new in training. I do most of it at home and never knew there's ways to bring out his bark now I know. So will be working on that next. Your pup is adorable 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

mydogs said:


> That's great my club is really good but I feel we need to move into something new in training. I do most of it at home and never knew there's ways to bring out his bark now I know. So will be working on that next. Your pup is adorable
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You can tease him with treats, ball on rope, or flirt pole...Some dogs take a little longer to get vocal... It will come. I've been doing a lot of the stuff at home.....I've made it to the club 3 out of 4 weeks....I won't be able to make it for a few weeks....2 hour drive also....One thing I have to work on, making it more fun...Fun for me and him......Letting him be a puppy....I will get formal with the obedience when he gets around a year old. I'm keeping everything positive. I've made many mistakes and I'm sure many more will come....Everyone is a new handler starting off...I'm still new....

It's hard going to the club and seeing all these older dogs work......As a new handler, we think, "I want that" and try rushing things...I've had to stop myself several times. It will come...Takes a lot of patience....Which I struggle with...I'm getting better.....

My goal, to keep building his confidence and building more focus. Short sessions....Something like that....haha


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Jmoore728 said:


> You can tease him with treats, ball on rope, or flirt pole...Some dogs take a little longer to get vocal... It will come. I've been doing a lot of the stuff at home.....I've made it to the club 3 out of 4 weeks....I won't be able to make it for a few weeks....2 hour drive also....One thing I have to work on, making it more fun...Fun for me and him......Letting him be a puppy....I will get formal with the obedience when he gets around a year old. I'm keeping everything positive. I've made many mistakes and I'm sure many more will come....Everyone is a new handler starting off...I'm still new....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are absolutely right in everything you said. It's hard thinking so far ahead when you see the older dogs. It's overwhelming. I do about 4-5 short sessions a day and always end it fun for him. I just teased him with his squeaky ball now I have a headache but I did get a few barks lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Also yes the keyword "patience" that's a tough one especially on the days where they would rather chase the leaves blowing across the grass


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

mydogs said:


> You are absolutely right in everything you said. It's hard thinking so far ahead when you see the older dogs. It's overwhelming. I do about 4-5 short sessions a day and always end it fun for him. I just teased him with his squeaky ball now I have a headache but I did get a few barks lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It will get better.. Mark him bark for the ball.. When he starts barking, reward him the ball. Keep building on top of that. Sounds like he is doing great


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Jmoore728 said:


> It will get better.. Mark him bark for the ball.. When he starts barking, reward him the ball. Keep building on top of that. Sounds like he is doing great



Will do. That's my focus today. No obedience etc just working on the bark have a great day too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Jmoore728 said:


> It will get better.. Mark him bark for the ball.. When he starts barking, reward him the ball. Keep building on top of that. Sounds like he is doing great



Oh boy did I get him to bark! He was held back on leash and I teased him with hot dogs every bark I rewarded him. Thank you for all your advice 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

You're doing a good job! It is nice to see him really wanting to engage with you.


----------

